

What are your biggest barriers to CSS3? - cardeo

Working on an eBook about CSS3 and just wondering what some of the biggest barriers for people are? Transforms? Animations? Vendor Prefixes? Any feedback would be appreciated? Thanks
======
pedalpete
I'm not sure if this would really help you, but after working with a rather
complicated design that had to cover all screen sizes, an effective strategy
for working with media queries may be applicable to more people than just me.

